# Muscadine Recipe Needed



## RickC (Jul 14, 2009)

I anticipate havingaccess to muscadine grapes this summer and wondered if anyone has recipes/procedures to recommend. Does this make a very drinkable wine? We prefer dry reds.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 14, 2009)

Muscadine makes a very nice dry red but is best jut a tad sweet which brings oot that great Muscadine flavor and aromas. Here is the link toa tutorial I did on making wine from Muscadines. Hopefully it will help you out. 
I would also recommend you get a commercial Muscadine wine and try it before you put a lot of time, effort and money into making a Muscadine. Will give you an idea of what to expect.


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFjgvRa1SmQ"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFjgvRa1SmQ[/ame]


----------



## RickC (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks Waldo. I hope to get to give this recipe a good try. Do you back-sweeten to taste after fermentation is complete or does it maintain enough on its own?


----------



## gaudet (Jul 15, 2009)

You will have to backsweeten. Unless you start off with too high a SG. The one I have is good at a level of 1.010-1.020 BUt that might be too sweet for you.... Give it a shot and you will enjoy it...


----------



## garyliza (Sep 20, 2009)

Waldo said:


> Muscadine makes a very nice dry red but is best jut a tad sweet which brings oot that great Muscadine flavor and aromas. Here is the link toa tutorial I did on making wine from Muscadines. Hopefully it will help you out.
> I would also recommend you get a commercial Muscadine wine and try it before you put a lot of time, effort and money into making a Muscadine. Will give you an idea of what to expect.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFjgvRa1SmQ




Hey, Waldo,,,
I viewed your YouTube link, and learned some. However, I was wondering if you might have a recipe for making WHITE muscadine wine? I'll be getting about 4 five gallon buckets full of muscadines in a few days, and wanted to make some white wine for my mother,,, she doesn't really like red wines. I figured I could possibly squeeze out all the white pulp from the muscadine, make wine from the innards, and make muscadine hull preserves from the hulls. Do you have any thoughts on this? IF you have a dandy recipe, I'd be grateful.


fellow Arkansawyer,


Gary


----------



## toddrod (Nov 28, 2010)

A white muscadine wine can be made from the Bronze varieties or from using just the pulp from the red/black varities.


----------

